# Eigenen Server hosten



## Itz_Marlon_ (2. Oktober 2018)

Hi,

Also mein Ziel ist es:

einen eigenen Webserver zu Hause (keine Programmierumgebung)

Der Server sollte folgende Dinge leisten:

- Webserver
- FTP
- Mailserver
- PHP, CGI, ...
- eigene zugeordnete Domaine, die ich bereits auf united-domains habe
-Wordpress
- soll unter Ubuntu Server laufen

(Halt alles was man so braucht für eine Website)


Ressourcen die ich habe:

- einen Laptop
- aktuellstes Ubuntu Server
- DSL
- FritzBox
- Domaine


Wie gehe ich das Problem an?

Womit soll ich mich beschäftigen? Was brauche ich noch?

Bitte helft mir meinen eigenen Server ans Netz zu schließen.

Bitte meldet euch schnell!


Gruß Marlon


----------



## merzi86 (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
ich möchte dir nicht unbedingt zu nah treten, aber hast du das nötige Know-How?

Mir kommen zweifel denn bei deiner Angabe deiner Ressource hältst du dich so allgemein, dass man doch ein paar bedenken hat.

Falls ich dir jetzt unrecht tu bitte verzeih mir.

Eine direkte Anleitung, was du alles machen musst bzw. solltest kann dir hier wahrscheinlich keiner geben, denn dein vorhaben müssen erst mal ein paar Vorüberlegungen vor sich ziehen.

Als eine der ersten müsstest du erst mal sicher gehen, ob deine Internetleitung genug Leistung bringt für das vorhaben. Als nächstes hat der Laptop genug Leistung? Wie fange ich DDOS-Angriffe ab? Wie härte ich das System, welches im Internet hängt? 
Was soll passieren bei Strom und/oder Internet Ausfall?

Dazu kommt erlaubt mein Provider überhaupt das ich über die Private Internetleitung Dienste bereitstelle? Diverse Provider haben ein paar Probleme damit, wenn man Dienste über eine Private Leitung hostet und diese wird zum geliebten Ziel für Attacken wird.

Wenn man alles soweit betrachtet und man wirklich nur einen Webspace und E-Mail Server möchte, dann ist es einfacher und wahrscheinlich auch kostengünstiger, wenn man sich Webspace bei einen Hoster mietet.
Da bekommt man schon ab 2Euro Webspace inkl. Domain, E-Mail usw. für kleine bis Mittlere Projekte sollte ein Shared Webspace reichen.


----------



## Itz_Marlon_ (3. Oktober 2018)

Es handelt sich dabei um einen Teil meines P-Seminares. Deswegen muss das so laufen


----------



## ComFreek (3. Oktober 2018)

Itz_Marlon_ hat gesagt.:


> - FTP


Bitte kein unverschlüsseltes FTP mehr. Setze lieber auf SSH oder SFTP.



Itz_Marlon_ hat gesagt.:


> - einen Laptop


Ich hoffe sehr, dass du auf diesem Laptop außer dem Server keine Daten hast. Ich würde das Risiko nämlich *keinesfalls* eingehen, dass du etwas fehlkonfigurierst und somit Sicherheitslücken einherholst.




Itz_Marlon_ hat gesagt.:


> Es handelt sich dabei um einen Teil meines P-Seminares. Deswegen muss das so laufen


Das löst aber nicht das folgende Problem:


merzi86 hat gesagt.:


> Dazu kommt erlaubt mein Provider überhaupt das ich über die Private Internetleitung Dienste bereitstelle?



Wenn das Ziel eures P-Seminars ist zu lernen, wie man einen Server von Grund auf aufsetzt und konfiguriert, dann würde ein V-Server euch doch genauso zusagen. Das ist ein Server eines Dienstleisters, bei dem du vollen Zugriff hast, angefangen dabei, dass du das Betriebssystem bestimmen kannst. (Eigentlich ist es nur eine virtuelle Maschine, aber das ist im Sinne des Lernziels wohl irrelevant.)
Größter Vorteil eines V-Servers: Auf Knopfdruck kannst du ihn 100% innerhalb von Sekunden neu aufspielen! Du brauchst keine Sorge haben, dass du dein Notebook neu aufsetzen musst oder gar dein ganzes Heimnetzwerk, weil du den Router fehlkonfiguriert hast.

V-Server sind auch recht billig und wenn das eure Schule sowieso abwickelt bzw. auf 10 Personen fällt, ist das ein vernachlässigbarer Betrag.

Mit einem Homesetup hättest du noch das Problem, dass deine IP-Adresse nicht fix sein muss und sich ändern kann. Auch dafür gibt es Lösungsansätze afaik, suche mal nach "dynamic DNS".

Beim V-Server könntest du einfach seine fixe IP in deinen DNS-Eintrag einfügen. Den DNS-Eintrag konfigurierst du beim Anbieter, der dir die Domain verkauft hat.




Itz_Marlon_ hat gesagt.:


> Bitte helft mir meinen eigenen Server ans Netz zu schließen.


Also was noch fehlt für die Verbindung:

1. Port Forwarding auf Port 80 (und/oder 443 für HTTPS) zu deinem Notebook in deiner Fritzbox aktivieren
2. Fritzbox ggf. so konfigurieren, dass einkommende TCP-Handshakes erlaubt werden (falls nicht bereits der Fall)
3. Firewall deines Notebooks entsprechend (2) konfigurieren.
4. Server auf deinem Notebook starten.
5. Deine IP-Adresse im DNS einfügen. Oder dynamic DNS, siehe oben.


----------



## merzi86 (3. Oktober 2018)

Itz_Marlon_ hat gesagt.:


> Es handelt sich dabei um einen Teil meines P-Seminares. Deswegen muss das so laufen


Das ändert es zum Teil. Da bitte das beachten, was ComFreek ergänzt hat und vielleicht das mit den Virtuellen Servern mit den entsprechenden Lehrern mal absprechen. Wenn es wirklich nur um das Einrichten der Dienste geht ist das wahrscheinlich die bessere Lösung.



ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> 1. Port Forwarding auf Port 80 (und/oder 443 für HTTPS) zu deinem Notebook in deiner Fritzbox aktivieren



Wenn FTP und E-Mail müssten noch die passenden Ports mit freigegeben werden. Zum Thema Mail Übertragung da auch mit darauf achten, dass verschlüsselte Übertragungen Favorisiert werden, also Primär SMTPS, IMAPS, POPS genutzt werden. Dazu wäre es auch wichtig ein Zertifikat zu nutzen, welches von verschiedenen Betriebssystemen und Programmen unterstützt wird.

Eine Empfehlung ist da z.B. ein Zertifikat von Let's Encrypt. Das Kostet erst mal nichts und wird von allen gängigen Betriebssystemen und Programme unterstützt. Der einzige Pfedefuß ist, dass dieses Zertifkat nur 3 Monate gültig sind und dann verlängert werden muss, dafür gibt es allerdings auch kleine Programme, die dies automatisieren.


----------



## Stonewolf777 (11. Oktober 2018)

Spare dir Zeit. Es gibt mittlerweile sehr günstige Varianten (im Sache hosting - shared kostet 3-5€/Monat oder eigene VPS - ein kleines VPS könnte sogar rund um 12€/Monat kosten und hättest du auch Plesk zur Verfügung). Und da steht Let's Encrypt auch zur verfügung - ohne SSL geht heutzutage nichts.


----------

